# How to print a boarding pass LOL



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Have you ever printed a boarding pass? | Bill III's Blog
lane:


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

anski said:


> Have you ever printed a boarding pass? | Bill III's Blog
> lane:


Loved it! Must try it on my next trip to Wellington.....


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, and I saw this somewhere else too. Anski please try to keep it original, if you can


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Darla.R said:


> Yeah, and I saw this somewhere else too. Anski please try to keep it original, if you can



Excuse me are you telling me what to post now?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Darla.R said:


> Yeah, and I saw this somewhere else too. Anski please try to keep it original, if you can


Darla, I'm the Moderator here. If you don't like something that's been posted (for a valid reason) then report it, and we'll make the decision about whether it stays. If you're just bored, try making comments on another forum, where they like arguments for arguments sake. FYI, I am deleting your bickering as it doesn't add anything to the thread.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok no problems. I just thought there was some rule about not duplicating things from rival forums?


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Darla.R said:


> Ok no problems. I just thought there was some rule about not duplicating things from rival forums?


Hi Darla, it maybe duplicated for you, but I have never seen it before and it's nice to smile about something once in a while


----------



## derekiwi (May 7, 2011)

I'm just surprised it did not start a fad, like the plethora of garden gnome photos a while back.


----------

